# Dinner party from He11



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Taliban host a dinner party for all the foreign ambassadors left inside Afghanistan.

They don't look very comfortable... all have faces like they are being held hostage. Or are they dreading something horrible being served? Taliban are not known for their culinary artistry after all.

Very awkward.... if I had been invited I would never show up, that's for sure. Either way, there is no food on the table. Probably all a big joke anyway.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Probably knives in the napkins for finger food


----------

